# Angelfish



## system-f (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a 50 gallon planted tank running CO2 that has been fully stable for over a month. PH is holding steady at 7.2 (dropped from 7.6 due to CO2) and temperature is stable at about 82, will be regulated at 78 this winter. 

I have 1 8" pleco, 2 3" blue gourami, 1 2" kissing gourami, and 9 zebra danios that will be transferred to a 30 gallon once cycled. I would like to add some angelfish. Will they get along in my tank? If so can I get away with 2 angles?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

As far as I know, Angels and Gouramis don't mix well. There ends up being a lot of fin nippage and fighting.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Angels get along fine in an environment of 78+ temp, ph 6.5 and below and a low hardness. Angels don't like nitrates so keep their tank clean. Lots of plant cover like Val should be provided.


----------

